# Aspen Work Bench?



## JShane (Jan 29, 2010)

I am starting to design a work bench and am trying to choose material. I live in Colorado and there are several saw mills in the area. I would like to use hard maple but the budget and lack of hard woods are making me think of using aspen. Does anyone know if aspen would be a suitable material for a bench?


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

It seems to me I've tried to use Aspen for a couple of things and it is just to soft. I don't know how true that would be for your workbench, but I would use pine before I chose Aspen, at least in areas I will be using a lot. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

i agree with Dennis. I wouldn't mind using Aspen for the legs and rails, but I prefer something very hard for the top. I posted my workbench on the projects page today. Good luck.


----------



## coloradobob (Sep 1, 2008)

I have worked with Aspen and I would not use it. It is to soft. I would look into using MDF if you are on a budget.


----------



## JShane (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! good info.


----------

